# Self-support gear suggestions (ID)?



## dgoods (Jul 15, 2013)

For super light shelter: Black Diamond mega-light- tyvek sheet for a ground cloth
*Maybe also get a medium sized sil-nylon tarp for a kitchen area. 

Stove: Jetboil w/titanium pot and backpacker food

Pad: Big Agnes or REI air core pad- insulated or not-both are super light

Water Filter: MRS mini or a Katadyn gravity filter w/dromdary bag

Sleeping Bag: for ID I'd get a synthetic 20 degree bag just cause it can get pretty humid and down can loose it's loft pretty fast.

Nylon sea kayak type dry bags- lighter and more compressible to stuff in a kayak or use on a cat-though not as durable.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks dg! Any recs on specific 20deg bags?


----------



## dgoods (Jul 15, 2013)

I've always liked Marmot bags- good quality, pretty light, and affordable-lifetime warranty too. 
The Big Agnes ones are nice too and their pads slide into a sleeve on the bottom of the bag so you never roll off your pad-pretty nice feature.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

You will need a firepan, gray water strainer, ash can, and groover for MFS and selway.

There are special kayak rules that allow you to use a couple aluminium turkey pans raised on rocks for fire pan

Poop in a piece of 4" pvc pipe.

Hobby fish net = gray water strainer

Ask can = a 1 gallon paint can with a 1/2 gallon paint can inside 1 gallon can.

Helmet = bucket

Paddle = shovel

I use 3 mill clear plastic and duct tape for shelter.

Wrap duck tape on paddle for storage.

After 7/4 I sleep on the sand with a flannel blanket.

Bacardi 151 and crystal lite. 

Unpin kit.

Food is optional (usually I just take a couple energy bars) I once did 5 days on one box of natures valley bars!

The rest is up to you!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

I'm only buying hydrophobic down from here on out.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Sea to Summit makes nice "dry bags"

I don't like the pyramid shelters for wind so I would recommend a Rab sil shelter, or an affordable option that I use is the MountainSmith Mountain Shelter. I spent 3 days in rain, hail and snow in that bad boy and stayed dry.

Agree on Marmot, top notch gear and company. I love down and the new "Dry Down" definitely works but if you are doing fringe or rainy season multi-days a soaked bag is the worst (happened with non-dry down in the Selkirks in Feb one year). If you do go down I really love my Sea to Summit bag and they make some stellar small volume bags. The one I have unzips in a way that allows it to be used as a quilt or blanket for warmer nights.

Stove: I prefer standalone canister stoves over Jetboil (or -like) systems. MSR makes some nice lightweight options that then can be used with different sized pots based upon the size of your crew.

I am still trying to find a good pad myself but a inflatable meets the volume issues you will have.

Best of luck.

Phillip


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

LL used to have a great how to on a breakdown fire pan. Couldn't find it on their site just now. Legal on the Grand and fits crosswise behind my seat. I also made a grilling surface that fits over 1/3 of the firepan. Very nice and the bottom panels nest in it for packing. I used 1/4" stainless steel screws and wing nuts to hold it together at the corners. They are less likely to foul with rust or the oxidation you might get on aluminum etc. Also pvc tube cut into forward bulkhead for poop tube. I load mine with charcoal and replace with filled wag bags as the trip proceeds. Also, 1" minicell plug with rope handle to separate the used wag bags from TP, fresh bags and hand sanitizer. I'm gonna build/glue a minicell cooler into my boat incorporating the bulkhead behind the seat. This assumes you are using one of the boats with a rear hatch. Dry ice in my soft cooler lasted 4 days in the heat of Deso Grey last year. Awesome expanding your menu from freeze dried food. My preference is a jetboil including their french press option for coffee. Self support can be gear head heaven.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Get a down bag, there are a lot of dry down options; and it depends on when you are going (Id is hot in the summer). I have thermarest neoair those things are sweet and super light. 

Jim and I spent 70ish? days out of our boats last year and a silny tarp set up correctly will keep you dry. 

I have a breakdown firepan that you can borrow if you need to, just come to durango to get it (and maybe some vallecito and animas?)

-Tom


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I'd try before you buy on the Thermarest Neoair pad. They're super loud, so first try sleeping on case of potato chip bags and see how it goes. I've been psyched on the Big Agnes Q-Core SL pad - it's pretty damn light, compact, and very comfortable. Given that, I'd probably pair it with the Big Agnes sleeping bag so you can slide it in, but I already had a Marmot 20 degree down bag, which has worked well for me.


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

I've worried about my down bag getting wet for 40 years - never happened, so I'm working not worrying about it any more. A 32 deg down bag weighs almost nothing and has been great for me. I use potable aqua, drink a lot of tea, and skip the filter. I like the megamid - roomy, simple, and the places you describe all have enough shelter that wind has never been problem for me. Grand Canyon & S Utah - takes more creativity. Started carrying a 4 oz 3mil x 8 x 1 ft or so ground cloth ($11 Frost King Window insulation with grommet added to the corners) last year - got me through a rainy week on the Selway with no other shelter (barely). A folding bucket has been really useful for settling water if you suspect silty water. Fewer clothes than you think you need (always a puffy jacket, though). I use the turkey roaster for a fire pan and a 1 gal plastic screw top container for a groover (lasts a week or so, I usually carry food in an unused one so I have a spare). I get mine from a massage therapist friend (massage oil comes in them) & I think you can also find them at brewing supply stores. I've heard them called pickle jars.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Phil U. said:


> LL used to have a great how to on a breakdown fire pan. Couldn't find it on their site just now.


Here ya go.

Self Support Kayak Camping

I have built and used both the firepan and Groover. But truth be known, its why better to just fold up a couple turkey pans and put them on rocks... Still use the groover.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Aqua Mira is another good option. Tastes better but costs a lot more in the long run. Kills more than any other method but Idaho has some comparatively clean water anyways. 

The Megalite has always caught major wind for us. Such a significant surface area; I do know friends who have adapted them with more tie outs. Others have no issue. Its not really an issue until you start trying to squeeze more than two people into them though as the walls push in on the folks closest to them. I wish they would have kept the old design instead of the lighter sil material as they didn't sag and flap as much. I think they had similar volume but the new ones obviously weigh less.

You could also look into reviews at places like backpacking light, etc. The lightness may not be as major a factor but its often correlated with volume. Gear has come a long way in the last decade.

Phillip


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks so much everyone, much appreciated!


----------

